# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  إِنَّ العَبْدَ إِذَا أَخْطَأَ خَطِيئَةً نُكِتَتْ فِي قَلْبِهِ نُكْتَةٌ سَوْدَاءُ....

## أبو عبد البر رشيد

عَنْ ابْنِ عَجْلَانَ ، عَنْ القَعْقَاعِ بْنِ حَكِيمٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " " إِنَّ العَبْدَ إِذَا أَخْطَأَ خَطِيئَةً نُكِتَتْ فِي قَلْبِهِ نُكْتَةٌ سَوْدَاءُ ، فَإِذَا هُوَ نَزَعَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ وَتَابَ سُقِلَ قَلْبُهُ ، وَإِنْ عَادَ زِيدَ فِيهَا حَتَّى تَعْلُوَ قَلْبَهُ ، وَهُوَ الرَّانُ الَّذِي ذَكَرَ اللَّهُ " " كَلَّا بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ . "

روي في سُنَنُ التِّرْمِذِيِّ ـ الْجَامِعُ الصَّحِيحُ >> الذَّبَائِحِ >> أَبْوَابُ تَفْسِيرِ الْقُرْآنِ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ >> بَاب وَمِنْ سُورَةِ وَيْلٌ لِلْمُطَفِّفِين  َ >> 
 حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا اللَّيْثُ ، عَنْ ابْنِ عَجْلَانَ  و قال " هَذَا حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ " " *
و في الْإِبَانَةُ الْكُبْرَى لِابْنِ بَطَّةَ >> بَابُ ذِكْرِ الذُّنُوبِ الَّتِي مَنِ ارْتَكَبَهَا فَارَقَهُ الْإِيمَانُ , فَإِنْ تَابَ >> 
 حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بَكْرٍ , قَالَ : نا أَبُو دَاوُدَ , قَالَ : نا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ نحوه
و في اعْتِلَالُ الْقُلُوبِ لِلْخَرَائِطِيّ  ِ >> بَابُ مَا يَنْفِي عَنِ الْقُلُوبِ صَدَاهَا >> 
 حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي سَعْدٍ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ نحوه

و توبع قتيبة بن سعيد في  صَحِيحُ ابْنِ حِبَّانَ >> كِتَابُ الرَّقَائِقِ >> بَابُ الْأَدْعِيَةِ >> ذِكْرُ الْإِخْبَارِ عَمَّا يَجِبُ عَلَى الْمَرْءِ مِنْ تَعْقِيبِ الِاسْتِغْفَارِ كُلَّ عَثْرَةٍ >> 
و في صَحِيحُ ابْنِ حِبَّانَ >> بَابُ الْإِمَامَةِ وَالْجَمَاعَةِ >> بَابُ صَلَاةِ الْجُمُعَةِ >> ذِكْرُ وَصْفِ طَبْعِ اللَّهِ جَلَّ ، وَعَلَا عَلَى قَلْبِ التَّارِكِ لِلْجُمُعَةِ >> 


أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ دَاوُدَ بْنِ وَرْدَانَ بِمِصْرَ ، قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا عِيسَى بْنُ حَمَّادٍ ، قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنَا اللَّيْثُ 

و الحديث مداره على مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَجْلَانَ المدني ،
 قال ابن حجر في التقريب:صدوق إلا أنه إختلطت عليه أحاديث أبي هريرة.
و قال الذهبي في الكاشف: وثقه أحمد وابن معين ، وقالغيرهما : سيىء الحفظ ، قال الحاكم : خرج له مسلم ثلاثة عشر حديثا كلها فيالشواهد.
قال عباس الدوري ، عن يحيى بنمعين : محمد بن عجلان ثقة ، أوثق من محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة ، ما يشك في هذا أحد ،كان داود بن قيس يجلس إلى ابن عجلان يتحفظ عنه ، ويقول : إنها اختلطت على ابن عجلان . يعني في حديث سعيد المقبري.

رواه عنه:
اللَّيْثِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ 
صَفْوَانُ بْنُ عِيسَى 
عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ دِينَارٍ 
أَبُو خَالِدٍ الْأَحْمَرُ 
حَاتِمُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  
الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ 

في أَخْبَارُ أَصْبَهَانَ لِأَبِي نُعَيْمٍ الْأَصْبهَانِيّ  ِ >> بَابُ الْعَيْنِ >> مَنِ اسْمُهُ مُحَمَّدٌ >> مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ نَصْرِ بْنِ الْقَاسِمِ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْمُقْرِئُ >> 
1423 حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ عَاصِمٍ ، ثنا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ نَصْرٍ الْمُقْرِئُ وَكَانَ مِنْ خِيَارِ النَّاسِ ، ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ زِيَادٍ ، عَنِ النُّعْمَانِ ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ دِينَارٍ ، عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَجْلَانَ بنحوه
و في الْمُسْتَدْرَكُ عَلَى الصَّحِيحَيْنِ لِلْحَاكِمِ >> كِتَابُ الْإِيمَانِ >> 
6 أَخْبَرَنِي أَبُو النَّضْرِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ يُوسُفَ الْفَقِيهُ ، ثنا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الْعَنْبَرِيُّ ، ثنا أَبُو كُرَيْبٍ ، ثنا أَبُو خَالِدٍ الْأَحْمَرُ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَجْلَانَ بنحوه
و في جَامِعُ الْبَيَانِ فِي تَفْسِيرِ الْقُرْآنِ لِلطَّبَرِيِّ >> سُورَةُ الْمُطَفِّفِينَ >> الْقَوْلُ فِي تَأْوِيلِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : وَمَا يُكَذِّبُ بِهِ إِلَّا كُلُّ >> وَقَوْلُهُ : كَلَّا بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ >> 
 ذِكْرُ مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ : حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو كُرَيْبٍ ، قَالَ : ثنا أَبُو خَالِدٍ ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَجْلَانَ بنحوه.

وهذه متابعة مع بعض الإختلاف في لفظه  في مُسْنَدُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ >> وَمِنْ مُسْنَدِ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ >> مُسْنَدُ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ >> 
7783 حَدَّثَنَا صَفْوَانُ بْنُ عِيسَى ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَجْلَانَ ، عَنِ الْقَعْقَاعِ بْنِ حَكِيمٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ إِذَا أَذْنَبَ كَانَتْ نُكْتَةٌ سَوْدَاءُ فِي قَلْبِهِ ، فَإِنْ تَابَ وَنَزَعَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ ، صُقِلَ قَلْبُهُ ، وَإِنْ زَادَ زَادَتْ ، حَتَّى يَعْلُوَ قَلْبَهُ ذَاكَ الرَّانُ الَّذِي ذَكَرَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فِي الْقُرْآنِ : كَلَّا بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ " *
و في الشَّرِيعَةُ لِلْآجُرِّيِّ >> بَابُ ذِكْرِ مَا دَلَّ عَلَى زِيَادَةِ الْإِيمَانِ وَنُقْصَانِهِ >>  
حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْحَمِيدِ الْوَاسِطِيُّ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْمُثَنَّى قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا صَفْوَانُ بْنُ عِيسَى مثله
و في السُّنَنُ الْكُبْرَى لِلْبَيْهقِيِّ >> كِتَابُ الشَّهَادَاتِ >> جُمَّاعُ أَبْوَابِ مَنْ تَجُوزُ شَهَادَتُهُ , وَمَنْ لَا تَجُوزُ مِنَ الْأَحْرَارِ >> 
 وَأَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْحَافِظُ , ثنا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ , ثنا بَكَّارُ بْنُ قُتَيْبَةَ الْقَاضِي , بِمِصْرَ , ثنا صَفْوَانُ بْنُ عِيسَى نحوه
و في الْمُسْتَدْرَكُ عَلَى الصَّحِيحَيْنِ لِلْحَاكِمِ >> كِتَابُ التَّفْسِيرِ >> تَفْسِيرُ سُورَةِ الْمُطَفِّفِينَ >> 
 حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ ، ثنا بَكَّارُ بْنُ قُتَيْبَةَ الْقَاضِي بِمِصْرَ ، ثنا صَفْوَانُ بْنُ عِيسَى نحوه
و توبع على هذا اللفظ في سُنَنُ ابْنِ مَاجَهْ >> كِتَابُ الزُّهْدِ >> بَابُ ذِكْرِ الذُّنُوبِ >> 
4278 حَدَّثَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ عَمَّارٍ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا حَاتِمُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ، وَالْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ ، قَالَا : حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَجْلَانَ مثله
و في التَّوْبَةُ لِابْنِ أَبِي الدُّنْيَا >> تَفْسِيرُ الرَّانِ عَلَى الْقَلْبِ >> 
 حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي بَدْرٍ ، ثنا الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ ، ثنا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَجْلَانَ 

حكم الحديث:
قال الأباني في الجامع الصحيح (حسن).

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

بارك الله فيك  وجزاك الله خيرا
 ونصحة هامة لك أخي الكريم وهي 
أن أفضل طرق تخريج الحديث هي  الطريقة المشتهرة السهلة الواضحة 
وهي طريقة السيد أبو المعاطي النوري في كتابه المسند الجامع
وهو عند ما خرج الحديث قال مع إضافه بسيطه
نص الحديث
عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم:
إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ إِذَا أَذْنَبَ كَانَتْ نُكْتَةٌ سَوْدَاءُ فِي قَلْبِهِ ، فَإِنْ تَابَ وَنَزَعَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ صُقِلَ قَلْبُهُ ، وَإِنْ زَادَ زَادَتْ حَتَّى يَعْلُوَ قَلْبَهُ ذَاكَ الرَّيْنُ الَّذِي ذَكَرَ اللهُ ، عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ، فِي الْقُرْآنِ (كَلاَّ بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ).

تخريج الحديث
أخرجه أحمد 2/297(7939) قال : حدَّثنا صفوان بن عيسى . و"ابن ماجة" 4244 قال : حدَّثنا هشام بن عمار ، حدَّثنا حاتم بن إسماعيل ، والوليد بن مسلم . و"التِّرمِذي" 3334 قال : حدَّثنا قُتَيبة ، حدَّثنا الليث . و"النَّسائي" في "الكبرى" 10179 و11594 قال : أخبرنا قُتَيبة بن سعيد ، حدَّثنا الليث . و"ابن حِبَّان" 930 و2787 قال : أخبرنا إسماعيل بن داود بن وَرْدان ، بمِصْر ، قال : حدَّثنا عِيسَى بن حَمَّاد ، قال : حدَّثنا اللَّيْث.
أربعتهم (صفوان بن عيسى ، وحاتم بن إسماعيل ، والوليد بن مسلم ، والليث بن سعد) عن محمد بن عجلان ، عن القعقاع بن حكيم ، عن أبي صالح ، فذكره.

دراسة سند الحديث 
ثم تذكر ما فتح الله به عليك حول مدار الأسانيد وصحة الحديث وطرقه وشواهده وأقوال أهل العلم فيه ونحو ذلك

فلو أنك أخذت ماعنده ثم أضفت أليه ما وجدته من طرق بنفس طريقته لكان ذلك حسنا وجميلا وواضحا
ولا داعي أبدا لذكر  الباب الذي فيه الحديث فيكفي وضع رقم الحديث 

والله الموفق
.

----------


## ابن بجاد العصيمي

وأيضاً إضافة لطيفة من بعد تعقيب الأخ عبد الرحمن 

أرجو أن لا تتعجل في التخريج 
وفقك الله ونفع بك

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

أحسن الله إليكم و زادكم علما و عملا.
قد قبلت نصيحتكم ، و الخير كله في النصيحة
و سأنتظركم بسرور و فرح إن شاء الله في كل مرة.

----------

